# Kitless Pen Adventures



## cool44 (Aug 6, 2013)

I posted in another area that I was having concentricity issues. I figured out what they were and I said I'd post a small chronicle of my journey from first kitless pen to finally something worth showing to everyone. It took me 8 tries so I will post a pic or two of each step along the way. Here we go...





It's obvious what happened here. It was a functional pen for a short time. I tried to do too much with my first try. It's all stabilized wood except for the black parts. This, despite what it looks like now, gave me hope. I realize the file size is too big but I want to get these posted.
Here is #2...




A perfectly functional pen but slightly off contrentricly. There is also the nick on the threads as well as the ugly section (I just wanted to finish it one late night but didn't have any ebonite yet).
#3...




Not a horrible pen if it wasn't off so horribly (it feels worse than it looks). Also a success since I added some aluminum and it doesn't look that bad.
#4...




Got a catch and boom. Still haven't found the piece that went flying... Eugene at Mutt Blanks very kindly sent me a replacement and unfortunately this happened...
#5...




Such a rookie mistake. Again, late night and was pushing too hard and didn't realize that it tightened in the jig and the tailstock wasn't supporting it as much as it should've been. 
#6...




I actually carry this pen around. I love the colors and the #5 Meister is just great. It is off concentricly (if that's a word... 2nd time I've used it) a little but when writing it isn't an issue. I was happy with the way the bronze accent turned out also. Here's another...




The section is ebonite that isn't completely finished. I went back and tried to even things out and only made it worse and I haven't finished it yet.
#7...




Had to try one with a clip. It's extra work but it worked out well. The only issue is the body to cap threads are very tight. It will bottom out but it takes a little effort. #5 Meister nib with m12x.8x3 cap to body threads and m10x1.25 section to body threads. Another pic...




The hole in the cap is for an accent piece I haven't decided on yet (which means it'll probably never happen... my A.D.D.). There is a hole at the end of the body waiting for a piece as well.
#8...
Finally what you've all been waiting for...




Finally concentric. Here's another...




It's got a #6 Med. Meister nib and is cartridge/ converter feed. The cap to body threads are m14x1 and the section to body threads are m10x1.
Capped length... 5 1/2"
Uncapped...5"
Posted... 7"

Again sorry for the big pics and the large post. I am looking for comments and criticisms please. Come on let me have it.

dave


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 6, 2013)

all I see is red X's


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 6, 2013)

Same here no pic's


----------



## johncrane (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool you can preview the post before posting too make sure the post is ok


----------



## Exabian (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't see the pics


----------



## cool44 (Aug 6, 2013)

Why can I see them?  

dave


----------

